# First Attempt



## ericsdaweedman (May 27, 2007)

Ok guys this is my first attempt. I wish i would of found you guys before i started growing so im gonna start out from today and how they look today. hopefully someone can give me a idea of how long they been growing/. i know atleast 3 weeks lol. well here is todays picture

all i do is water them when the soil feels a little dry and leave them outside lol. thats it so ok im gonna keep a daily look out for it. daily pictures i mean.

eric


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

Having more than one plant per/container is a no-no for growing weed in containers.

The roots will become entangled and could cause problems later.

I would suggest that you transplant them into thier own containers soon.

Good luck man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 27, 2007)

They're beautiful and I agree with stoney.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 27, 2007)

ok so if the roots break the plant = worthless ?? or what?


----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 27, 2007)

Its fairly easy to do, just be careful and move your soil out slowly until youve found the little dirt nug filled with roots.  Then you just transplant the whole thing carefully...


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2007)

i plant three to four in a container for hauling into the woods, i use 8 inch containers and put two in a large backpack used for hiking. they dont get crushed and there easy to handle.if they get large and are all still in the same container then they will feel more transplant shock the older they are so remember that. sometimes planting in multiples in single containers is a good thing. to fully grow them out....no. only if you have enough medium and a large enough container.  pretty plants tho, hope they do well for you!


----------



## Dizoelio (May 27, 2007)

Looks a little yellowy in the center... you didn't nute them yet did you?


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 28, 2007)

no im wondering when should i clip them because there getting up there a lil bit,.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 28, 2007)

ok i got a question..

By looking at my updated photos is there anyone that could give me a approx age of these? 

also when should i notice male or female?

if male ... should i still grow? someone told me they dont get buds on em.


but i dont believe that im gonna grow em anyway hopefully get a good hit.

eric


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 28, 2007)

no 1


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 29, 2007)

May 29th pictures

A bird **** on my plants lmao so i took a little water and got a majority of it off but ok thats that..

Sorry no pictures from the 28th because it was my sisters birthday.

I have noticed that they have got 3 inches taller than the 25th so i think there doing ok.

Little yellow in middle but rest is great.

Great smell and everything.


----------



## Ganjagrower154 (May 29, 2007)

Ya dude you should get them in seperate containers keeping them together like that can stunt there growth


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 29, 2007)

the "yellowing" in the center is healthy fast growth...more like a neon greenish if its the good growth. as long as the leaves themselves dont start to yellow entirely then you wont have to worry about feeding until then, and it will occur on the smaller, older leaves first.

dont overwater them, and you should see signs of sex in a couple months....when the cycles change back into flowering. if you plan to grow them all the way out then put them in bigger containers seperated or get them all inground before they get to hard to transport to the grow site safely.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 29, 2007)

Ok thanks im going to transplant them into there own pots Tommorow and post pictures.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 30, 2007)

Okay mission completed.

just got done transplanting them into different containers.

Now i have a question?

Is it usual that they look like there gonna die after u transplant them or what? Because im gonna post pictures to let u see..

I hope there kewl.. 

None of the rooots were tangles so i thought that was great...

Edit * I think the 3rd one is gonna be the only one that survives hopefully all of em.


----------



## DLtoker (May 30, 2007)

They are just feeling a bit stressed from the move .  They should perk up very soon!


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 30, 2007)

Sweet Thx dude.

I went and took a look at them a min ago and there getting good sunlight and have enuff water so hopefully they shoot back up.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

New pics

I have noticed that The little plant didn't like that transplant too well because its still not shot up there yet or even attempted but the other 2 are doing great here are the pictures


----------



## herbman (May 31, 2007)

what strain r they???


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

good question bud..

um i had some seeds i kept out of a ounce i had and it was some good *** weed but i dunno what it was lol. So i took the seeds out of that ounce and just started em..

I wish someone did know what strain this was lol.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

How long will it be before i can tell there sex?


----------



## parkingjoe (May 31, 2007)

ya have to give them a little water after transplanting as they suffer shock but soon get over initial shock provided you water asap.

if droopy after a day they probs will perish but no worries **** happens learning curve.


sexing plants is when they start to flower i dont know where youre at worldwise so depends if grown outdoors on daylight hours etc.

males are useless unless you want to pollinate aka have seeds on your female buds.......only female plants have buddage males have loads of pollen sacks aka bollocks.

soon as flowering starts check for males are destroy asap.


pkj


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

thx joe 4 checkin my thread

im in ohio (southwest) part if that will help you.and i leave the plants outside so i say they get 12/12 light. i hope i can find out what my plants are soon ( sex wise )

eric


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are the pictures for 6-01

I think you can start to tell the sex on these so im gonna post a couple more pictures to ask.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 1, 2007)

where the arrow is pointing at.. can u tell if its male or female by looking at that? someone that i know said u could so im asking you guys thanx


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 1, 2007)

The pic is too blurry to tell much man. It looks like nothing but new growth at that node. Your plant still has even nodes. It's not sexually mature yet. As soon as the nodes start alternating, it'll be mature and you'll get preflowers that will allow you to sex the plant. This usually happens at about 6 weeks old.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 2, 2007)

Is there anything i need to do right now or am i ok? just let it do what its gotta do and wait i guess.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 4, 2007)

Updated Pictures

Im hoping i got a female there with the big stem..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 4, 2007)

Your plants look good man. Keep doing what you've already done, but do it some more!

As soon as your plants are mature, you should get some preflowers to tell their sex.

Good luck man! I hope they're all female!


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 4, 2007)

Stoney thanks. how long u think it will be for them to mature by the looks? ( how many more weeks ? ) Take a good guess?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 4, 2007)

ericsdaweedman said:
			
		

> Stoney thanks. how long u think it will be for them to mature by the looks? ( how many more weeks ? ) Take a good guess?


They look as if they may develop alternating nodes very soon. Perhaps as soon as the next new node beyond what is already developed on the plant.

I hope so for you.

Good luck.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks man hopefully yo or someone can help me find out if there male or female in the next week or two.

eric


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 5, 2007)

i have notices that both the plants except for the one is developing alot of leaves now so i guess there starting to do there thing take a look.

the 6-6 nightime 4 is the plant i dont think it gonna make it. its been lookin shady since i transplanted it.

ericg

Edit. should i top it ?


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 6, 2007)

so no one can tell me if its starting to flower or what? or should i top it or nothing? 

no one?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 6, 2007)

ericsdaweedman said:
			
		

> i have notices that both the plants except for the one is developing alot of leaves now so i guess there starting to do there thing take a look.
> 
> the 6-6 nightime 4 is the plant i dont think it gonna make it. its been lookin shady since i transplanted it.
> 
> ...


Several questions for you.

1. Did you understand when I told you they can't flower until they are mature with alternating nodes?

2. Are you watering enough? They look pretty droopy.

3. Have you read any of the grow manuals that are available?

4. Why is it that you want to top the plant?

5. What lighting schedule are the plants on? How many hours of daylight or artificial light do they get each day?


----------



## Youngsavage (Jun 6, 2007)

when you transplant again, if I were you i would add more dirt so that the stem is buried some more


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 6, 2007)

aight.

i understand that my fault i forgot just got over myself thinking they was starting. but now i see i remember what u said.

Im watering plenty enough everytime the dirt gets dry its gets water. no problem there.

I havn't really read any growing manuals to be honest so i dunno. 

I heard if u top the plant its gets better buds or more buds.
The plants are on the following light schedule From 10:00 in morning until 7:00 is all sunlight them rest is no sun


----------



## Youngsavage (Jun 7, 2007)

*YOU SHOULD TOP THEM WHEN THEY GET TO THERE 5 OR 6TH NODES AND YOU SHOULD ALSO LST, ITLL GIVE MORE BUDS.*


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 7, 2007)

LST is ?


----------



## Youngsavage (Jun 7, 2007)

looks like your plants are on there 4 and 5th nodes, juss count the levels


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay kool.. thx savage

I got 5 nodes then.

Okay i have never topped a plant before so what do i do? Do i just break the top level off? ( Or should i say The newest node off ?) Thx for everyones help

One more question

On a usual plant At how many NODES or can we say what is an average count of nodes right before it goes into flowering ? It might sound stupid but sorry lol someone will know what im talking about/.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 7, 2007)

New pictures


----------



## halftoke (Jun 7, 2007)

ericsdaweedman said:
			
		

> LST is ?



*LST* stands for _Low Stress Training_ yer plant. A good thread with info on sexing and LST can be found here. Are you going to grow these in the pots or put them in the ground? If yer gonna leave in pots I suggest 5 gal buckets if they're not already in them.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 13, 2007)

New pictures..

My boy Greeny is lighting it up. He smells good as hell lol.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking better every post!!! :lama:


----------



## Hey bro... Wait what? (Jun 14, 2007)

hold on.... so wait what are we talking about


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 15, 2007)

ericsdaweedman said:
			
		

> My boy Greeny is lighting it up. He smells good as hell lol.


 
Boy? He?

What? Are you growing a male plant?


----------



## Draston (Jun 15, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Boy? He?
> 
> What? Are you growing a male plant?


 
I think your reading too far into things .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Man, stop worrying so much about flowering and sex. Just let them grow. You will know when the time is right. There is no way to force it.


----------



## Draston (Jun 15, 2007)

I think thats something every person on their first grow wants to know before reading a lot online. Myself included....

When in veggie you CAN NOT tell sex. They have to go into flowering.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 16, 2007)

thx all.

will post more pictures today.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> When in veggie you CAN NOT tell sex. They have to go into flowering.


 
This is true with one exception; While in the vegetative stage, when the plant approaches it's most mass, they will almost always show what is known as "Preflowers". These are very sparsely spaced individual flowers that show the sex of the plant in that particular spot of the plant. I'm saying it that way because if you have a hermie, the preflowers can show as male or female on different parts of the plant.

Preflowers are NOT a conclusive method of determining plant sex. They only give an idea of what to expect. If you see male preflowers, you will know that the plant is either a male or a hermie. If you see female preflowers, it means that you either have a female or a hermie.

To make absolutely certain, if you see a female preflower, you should wait until the entire plant is in flower to determine of you have a female or a hermie.

HOWEVER, if you see a male preflower, get that thing out of your garden. There will be no doubt that you have a male or a hermie.

I hope that clears up the "Preflower" concept of plant sex.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 21, 2007)

new pics now

just took

Both are looking good now.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 21, 2007)

> Both are looking good now.


They sure are!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 21, 2007)

> When in veggie you CAN NOT tell sex.


 
This is not technically correct. You can make the plant reveal it's sex by covering one branch with a light proof bag for 12 hours per day until it shows signs

                                             or

flower a clone :hubba:

Plants are looking really good erics..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 21, 2007)

They are looking good.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 21, 2007)

Will post more pics soon.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 21, 2007)

They're looking great man, keep doing a good job and you'll have some rewarding bud at harvest! good luck!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 22, 2007)

looking awesome!!


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thx all .. Been having a little camera problems but i hope to let battery charge for a min to get a couple night pictures ..

Eric


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn bro looking great.:hubba:


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok got the camera charged enough to get a couple night shots

here they are

h


----------



## killersmoke (Jun 27, 2007)

and thats how old???


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 27, 2007)

i only wish i knew.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 27, 2007)

Thx sticky.

Keep looking back because i will bring more pictures asap.

E-


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking good....


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone who would have a close idea to the age of these can post any opinions are welcome...

i stay too smacked to tell how long ago ..

e


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 30, 2007)

new pictures from last night


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

They look good man. What is your water schedule like?


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 30, 2007)

okay.

Every morning i check it because we havnt got rain in months so whenever the dirt gets dry i water it which is like this

every day in the morning i usually give it a little water

if it needs a anymore in the evening i usually give it some.

thats it everyday


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

The reason I was asking is the leaves look a little droopy. Kind of like it has been overwatered. Try sticking your finger down in the dirt and see if its dry underneath the surface. The surface water may be gone, but it may still be wet under there. Keep up the good work, man.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 1, 2007)

looking good eric man

like sticky said test if its dry with ya finger or go by weight of potted plant if light water a little.so long as you have drainage holes ya wont go far wrong with overwatering maybe underwatering but better than od'ing doode...

keep up the good work man


pkj


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks joe and sticky.

i should have updated pictures in a couple hours


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

looking real good eric.    Can't wait for the new pics.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 24, 2007)

3 weeks later and we is all waiting eric doode


rofl


get some recent pics up dude should be well budded by now



pkj


----------

